#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  > [SOLVED] You are about to append 0 rows

## cmorten82

So I have an excel table with 1,639 rows of data from A-Q. I imported that data into Access and then ran an append query. The append Query wanted to append 147 rows of the total 1,639. so then I jumped back into my excel table to see what it was trying to append and I discovered that in my data set there were 1,492 rows of data that contain a month name ex. APR and 147 rows that contain MAR. I split the March and April data into two workbooks and imported the March data just fine. Now I am trying to import the April data and it keeps saying I am appending 0 rows. I am kind of a beginner when it comes to Access and I am assume there is something simple that I missing or not looking at. What i have tried....

I copied all data pasted it in to notepad and re-pasted into a new excel workbook. I ensured all data was formatted accordingly. I trimmed all data. But, from my understainding none of this should be an issue as the data imported into Access just fine it just won't append to the table.

----------


## alansidman

I am a bit confused.  You indicated that you had imported 1639 rows of data.  What are you appending to the original table?  Why are you appending if all the data was imported in the first place.  Your explanation is a bit confusing to me.

----------


## cmorten82

Sorry Disregard. I just figured out what the issue was. I spent about 4 hours looking for a solution that took five seconds to fix. I appreciate you responding though.

----------

